

Speculative easter egg in Google Chrome - bhaavan

I have been observing this inline search on may Mac Chrome since a few days now. This empty padded top section always gave my OCD some creeps. I felt it as a  bug. But when I tried to investigate further, it seems as an placeholder for an Easter egg. See the attached screen shot:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.co&#x2F;Ask1YhGpFW<p>Anyone else facing a similar issue? The Chrome on my other Machines do not exhibit such a behaviour. I would probably in be A&#x2F;B testing rollout on my this chrome.<p>Anyone figured out what this could potentially be?
======
Metatron
You likely have an extension that typically loads at the top of the page, like
a toolbar or overlay. I've seen similar from things like VWO, SEO toolbars and
even Wordpress. When they're not needed they sometimes hide themselves REALLY
badly, creating a gap at the top of the page on certain sites.

~~~
bhaavan
I can observe the issue even after disabling all the extensions. Even in
Incognito.

------
ainiriand
I do not have that gap at the top, but that div is for easter eggs, not
related to the gap. You can search for 'zerg rush' and see how that div is
related.

~~~
bhaavan
Are you seeing the unified search? As in the Google search box disappears and
only the search term is in the universal address bar of chrome?

That easter-egg div is not behaving any differently for the triggering of
zerg-rush. The zerg-rush behaviour is nested down way further in the DOM tree.

